# Alabama River Blues



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hit the river about about noon, fished until 4:30. Blue catfishing until flathead season starts this spring. Me and a buddy took a ride over to the Big Al today to find some blues. It took a bit of scouting before we even put a bait in the water, but once we found them the bite was good. We had to keep chasing them around, for some reason they wouldn't stay put. First spot we had three on the deck before we could get all the rods outs. 
Big fish about 35-40lbs. All the big fish was released to fight another day, kept enough small ones for a few good meals


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice fish!! One day I hope to catch some like that.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome! Live bait?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I need to get back after the blues and give the crappie a break. Nice report!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice cats !


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

When did we get likes and shares on PFF?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> When did we get likes and shares on PFF?


 I noticed it a couple of days ago. I don't really like it , but who knows maybe it will grow on me. I doubt it but maybe. I just don't feel the need to put a little heart by every thing I like on here. But I'm a hardcore , old school , old fart that is set in his ways , and I'm a if it ain't broke don't fix it sort.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Good looking cats. That makes me want to make another trip to the Tombigbee.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I gotta say, this blue catfishing is a lot more fun then I had previously thought it would be.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty Blues. Nice work.

When did the put a train track across the Alabama River?? Guess it's been a while since I've been up there.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Pretty Blues. Nice work.
> 
> When did the put a train track across the Alabama River?? Guess it's been a while since I've been up there.


They haven't! That's looks like mobile river to me


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> They haven't! That's looks like mobile river to me


Mobile,Tensaw, Alabama they all dump into one big delta, I never know what branch, creek or slew I may be on over there.. That whole water shed down there is great fishing especially since Alabama restricted blues and flatheads to only 1 over 34 inches, hats off to them. I see big things in Alabamas future.:thumbsup:


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Way to go CatHunter!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> Mobile,Tensaw, Alabama they all dump into one big delta, I never know what branch, creek or slew I may be on over there.. That whole water shed down there is great fishing especially since Alabama restricted blues and flatheads to only 1 over 34 inches, hats off to them. I see big things in Alabamas future.:thumbsup:


You can still take as many big Flatheads and Blues as you want in the river systems that they've deemed them invasive.

"It is illegal to possess more than one (1) catfish over 34 inches in total length taken from Alabama public waters, see exceptions below. No blue catfish or flathead catfish over 34 inches in total length may be transported live beyond the boundaries of this state unless permitted in writing by the Commissioner of the Department of Conservation and Natural Resources. (This size limit shall not apply for harvest of blue catfish and flathead catfish from river basins where blue catfish and flathead catfish are not native. These river basins include the Perdido, Conecuh, Blackwater, Yellow, Choctawhatchee, Chipola, and Chattahoochee rivers.) There is no limit on smaller catfish taken by legal methods."


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a fact Five Prongs!! Another thing is you are not going to catch that many flatheads in the delta, Much less below I65. When the Alabama meets the tombigbee it's goes to about 90 percent catch ratio on blues and channels.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> That's a fact Five Prongs!! Another thing is you are not going to catch that many flatheads in the delta, Much less below I65. When the Alabama meets the tombigbee it's goes to about 90 percent catch ratio on blues and channels.


Yep, not a lot of flatheads down there, lots of blues. We catch flatheads when targeting them but if I'm flathead fishing Ill be in Florida.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We fished it again today the bite was a bit slower, we fished on my buddy's SeaArk so of course he had to catch the big fish this time. Nothing real big but a decent 30lb blue. Still looking for my 80:thumbsup:

Heres the fight scene from that fish


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow nice catch of blues


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The bite was slow.......................Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Cathunter you catch cats when they don't bite at all


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice. What is the water temp now.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

about 46


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Excellent excellent catching
You are the man Cathunter!


----------

